
Vue.js Interview with Evan You and Sarah Drasner - rayshan
https://shan.io/sighting/modern-web-podcast-transcript-vue-js-evan-yu-sarah-drasner/
======
rmason
They both commented favorably on the Vue,js docs. It's a Lansing local Chris
V. Fritz that is responsible for them. He's the one that turned me on to Vue.
Oh and he also has a Patreon ;<)
[https://www.patreon.com/chrisvuefritz](https://www.patreon.com/chrisvuefritz)

------
erikdared
Should probably note that this is from April 2017

~~~
rayshan
Good point, added updated date. This transcript is new, handcrafted with
@craigcannon's Podscripter output.

[https://www.podscripter.co/](https://www.podscripter.co/)

------
macintux
I miss working with Sarah. So talented, very patient with engineers who aren’t
remotely web-savvy (cough, me).

------
anonytrary
It took me a minute to find the audio link:
[https://modernweb.podbean.com/e/mw-s04e09-evan-yu-sarah-
dras...](https://modernweb.podbean.com/e/mw-s04e09-evan-yu-sarah-drasner/)

